# Konica Camera.



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi all,

I thought i would post some picks of my Grandfathers camera,i mentioned it in Om_nom_nom_watches thread,

i don't know exactly how old it is,but i have lots of family pictures taken with the camera,some with me as a baby,and i am forty this year,so like me its maturing well! :derisive:

Hope someone enjoys the picks.

Sam :cheers:

ps.You can add your old camera's to the thread if you want to. 























































more picks coming............


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Very nice, and with copal shutter too, which is a nice touch.

Enjoy it. In these digital times, film is the new novelty!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

msq said:


> Very nice, and with copal shutter too, which is a nice touch.
> 
> Enjoy it. In these digital times, film is the new novelty!


Thankyou,i know very little about it,so i am reading through the manual to get a better understanding on how to take the best pictures.


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

I think the best way is to just go out and start shooting for fun.

The meter may or may not be that accurate anymore, but just use the simple sunny 16 guidelines to test it out. At bright sun light, the correct exposure is aperture of 16 at a shutter speed of 1/iso of your film. Try this on a subject that is non-reflective and neutral colours (no white or black) or neutral grays

For example, if your film is 100, then aperture 16 and 1/125th second shutter speed will give you pretty accurate exposure.

Most importantly, have fun


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

msq said:


> I think the best way is to just go out and start shooting for fun.
> 
> The meter may or may not be that accurate anymore, but just use the simple sunny 16 guidelines to test it out. At bright sun light, the correct exposure is aperture of 16 at a shutter speed of 1/iso of your film. Try this on a subject that is non-reflective and neutral colours (no white or black) or neutral grays
> 
> ...


Thankyou for your great advice :yes: ,i cant wait to get some pictures developed!


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

My first camera was an old Kodak Instamatic from about 1970, very simple, fix focus.

The next camera was a Minolta Hi-Matic G from about 1975, bought used in 1985. A simple camera with automatic aperture/shutter and manual focus, but with a very sharp 38 mm lens.










I bought a used Minox GT, in 1991, the smallest 35 mm camera ever made. A very high quality lens, Minotar 35 mm, 2.8, with manual focus and aperture, automatic shutter. This camera was replaced in 1998 with a new Minox GT-E. The GT-E is the same camera as the GT, but with an even better Minoxar lens (made by Leica). The Minox body is made of Macrolon reinforced with fibreglass, light and strong and doesnâ€™t feel or look like plastic. I use the Minox mostly for Black & White photography, but have also tried Kodakchrome 64 with very pleasing results.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Ricoh GR1s. I bought this in 2003, one of the best compact cameras ever made!! Fixed 28 mm lens of high end quality. Automatic/manual focus and aperture, and a viewfinder with a lot of information. The body on the GR1 is made of magnesium.




























The filters are from 30.5 mm from Hoya and had to be ordered from Japan. Yellow, orange, red, green and Polaroid, colour filters are a must for B&W photography. Both the Minox and Ricoh are still in use, one with B&W and one with colour slide film.

My first digital camera was a Panasonic Lumix FX-7 and now I use a Leica D-Lux 4.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Your Konica dates from 1965 or later, and,even with a Copal shutter and an f1.8 Hexanon, was relatively affordable; if I can find my Wallace Heaton blue books I'll be able tell you how much! The US troops could buy them at their PX for $35.

It should take excllent pictures, although that big chunk of glass would benefit from a lens hood; these are cheap, they just screw into the front of the lens, where the threads are... oops... they have a built in hood - they think of everything, these Japanese...

Check the foam rubber light seals. They tend to break down into mush. Cheap to do, and if you don't want to, I can - no charge.

Keep film alive!

Oh yes, what state is the battery in?


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Great picks and info Livius!!!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

chris l said:


> Your Konica dates from 1965 or later, and,even with a Copal shutter and an f1.8 Hexanon, was relatively affordable; if I can find my Wallace Heaton blue books I'll be able tell you how much! The US troops could buy them at their PX for $35.
> 
> It should take excllent pictures, although that big chunk of glass would benefit from a lens hood; these are cheap, they just screw into the front of the lens, where the threads are... oops... they have a built in hood - they think of everything, these Japanese...
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the great info,and generosity 

The battery seems long gone,but the compartment is clean from corrosion.

I just checked the light seals,and you are absolutely right!! just a black sticky mush!


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Chris, do you service cameras professionally? Seems you know your common service problems of old cameras


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

msq said:


> Chris, do you service cameras professionally? Seems you know your common service problems of old cameras


I worked as a Photographer for twenty years or so, from the mid 70's, and learned a little...

I still collect old cameras and the light seals having failed is very common.

The material to replace them is readily available on the bay, and the job is easy to do...

Batteries can also be an issue since the end of mercury cells.

(And don't even get me started about Selenium toner....)

Happy days.


----------



## thalis (Jul 23, 2010)

hi Sam... you have a lovely rangefinder there. I have the same Konica S2 but without the box and papers. But looking at your pics it seems your S2 has lost it's built-in lens hood...

I have a similarly built Minolta 7s from the 60s as well... both built like a tank!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

thalis said:


> hi Sam... you have a lovely rangefinder there. I have the same Konica S2 but without the box and papers. But looking at your pics it seems your S2 has lost it's built-in lens hood...
> 
> I have a similarly built Minolta 7s from the 60s as well... both built like a tank!


Hi,its nice to know we have the same model,is there anyway you can show me what the lens hood looked like,

Sam. :cheers:


----------



## thalis (Jul 23, 2010)

sam. said:


> thalis said:
> 
> 
> > hi Sam... you have a lovely rangefinder there. I have the same Konica S2 but without the box and papers. But looking at your pics it seems your S2 has lost it's built-in lens hood...
> ...


Sure thing... I'll try to get them up tonight. Just woke up and I need to prepare to go to work... cheers...


----------



## thalis (Jul 23, 2010)

Sam... sorry it took so long...

Found a pic to describe the hood...

Hood is extended...










Cheers...


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

thalis said:


> Sam... sorry it took so long...
> 
> Found a pic to describe the hood...
> 
> ...


Thankyou for taking the time to do that,it was much appreciated,great example of the S2!


----------



## thalis (Jul 23, 2010)

no worries sam... was lazy to take shots of my own S2... but it looks exactly like in the pic anyway. I had the whole thing CLA'd but the body was pristine to start with.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

thalis said:


> no worries sam... was lazy to take shots of my own S2... but it looks exactly like in the pic anyway. I had the whole thing CLA'd but the body was pristine to start with.


I guess i will have to do the same to mine before i start taking pictures,it could do with a bit of an M.O.T after all the years of inactivity.


----------

